# Repeat prescriptions



## Peterbill (Nov 10, 2012)

My wife and I are both receiving state pensions and government pensions. We hope to re-locate to Paphos in the New Year but before doing so I really need the definitive answer regarding prescription costs for pensioners. I have been given so much contradictory information that I'm in danger of needing valium to calm me down!!!. Between us we have about 10 repeat prescriptions. Is it right that we visit the hospital, wait and see a doctor, he makes out the prescriptions, we pay 2 euros each regardless of the number of prescriptions, we take the prescriptions to the pharmacy to have them made up and that's it apart from repeating the process each month?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Correct


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

............and that's what Jean said!!!

No valium required!



Pete


----------



## Peterbill (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Great news. That's one more thing ticked off the "to find out" list


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

You will only have to go for your repeat every 2 months, you get 2 months worth of tablets etc. each time you visit.


----------

